# Silver Fox Rabbits in Idaho?



## lovinglife (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, I live in Idaho and would like to raise Silver Fox for meat.  Anyone know of any breeders in Idaho?

thanks!


----------



## rickerra (May 5, 2011)

Old thread... but in case folks are still looking.

I saw this advertised in the local Craigslist.  If the ad is gone and you want the lady's email address... PM me.  I've been in email contact with her.

I was very happy to see a local breeder of this rare breed.  Might be getting some in the near future.

Cheers!



			
				Silver Fox Rabbits - $30 (Oldtown ID / Newport WA) said:
			
		

> I have Silver Fox rabbits for sale.
> There are currently 8 bucks and 8 does for sale. All are 9 weeks old.
> $50/doe & $30/Buck.
> These won't last long So get your Rare & Heritage breed rabbit now. They are on the critically endangered list.
> ...


----------

